# Marbury, the most underrated player...



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

according to sportsline.com.


http://www.sportsline.com/nba/story/6577676/


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I'd have to strongly disagree with tagging him the most underrated player. Most everyone who knows the NBA rates him as a top twenty player, with many putting him in their top fifteen or even ten.


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

That makes no sense at all, seen as he is supposed to be the lynchpin of this suns squad. Starbury underated? Yeah and Ron Artest is actually a feminine interior decorator misunderstood...:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Marbury IS underrated to the casual fan, to any real NBA fan there is no way he is underrated. Many people think he will take Kidd's crown as soon as next year for the top point in the league..


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> Marbury IS underrated to the casual fan, to any real NBA fan there is no way he is underrated. Many people think he will take Kidd's crown as soon as next year for the top point in the league..


Good call, the true fan knows how much he is worth to a team. Definatley one who has seen his game improve since he got to the suns...


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Mrbury should have been in the All Star game since his second year in the league and as only been in it twice best point in the league no one I would rather watch play point


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I dont know about most underrated but he is defintly a top 15 maybe even 10 player int he nba


----------

